# Is it ok to swallow foods whole?



## bigsahm21 (Mar 5, 2007)

I've concluded the only way I can eat cottage cheese and still keep it healthy is to swallow it whole.  I can't suck it up.  Can I just shove it down my throat without chewing?  Is that ok for digestive/physiological purposes?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 5, 2007)

lol thats funny idont think its too good for ure digestive system when it comes to most  foods but cottage cheese i think itd be ok cuz its already looks like through up anyways lol


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Protein digestion doesn't begin till it reaches the stomach so it doesn't matter really. If you can do it, go ahead. I do the same thing sometimes.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

If it is that much of a problem to eat it... eat something else.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually do but the cafeteria in the morning has limited protein selection. Scrambled whole eggs with some weird kinda oil that jacks up the fat, these veggie sausage patties with tons of things that I can't pronounce in it, and cottage cheese.  I could go with a shake but I don't like more than 1 a day.  So i gotta go with the cheese sadly.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 5, 2007)

I love and adore the cottage cheese its f'in great.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 5, 2007)

Why eat something that is gross to you? Cottage cheese is not a magical food, you shouldn't have to grin and bear it to lose wight or gain weight, I hate it too, never touch the stuff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> Why eat something that is gross to you? Cottage cheese is not a magical food, you shouldn't have to grin and bear it to lose wight or gain weight, I hate it too, never touch the stuff.



It's cheap, and does the job. It is also damn convenient to eat before bed.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 5, 2007)

...read my last post.  It's the only good protein option for breakfast in the school cafeteria, so once a day I'm kind of forced to.

When I was 8, I ate some that had spoiled and it was disgusting, needless to say.  Didn't try it again until 6 months ago...had some before bed.  4 hours later, I started throwing up, and did so for ten hours cuz I had food poisoning.  It's not the reason I got it, but still, it was the last thing I ate before my stomach like erupted.  So it's just got all kinds of negative associations now.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> If it is that much of a problem to eat it... eat something else.



That's exactly what I do. I CAN NOT stomach that hideous substance known as cottage cheese so I just choose different foods.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm yes proteins are digested in the stomach .. however cottage cheese isn't only protein.
When you chew foods, you break down the wrappers surrounding that food, allowing your saliva to start breaking down carbohydrate bonds (which there are some in Cottage cheese), and your going to allow a better uptake of vitamins/minerals later on in the small intestines. 
Plus when you chew your food your making it easier on you digestive system which is just plain healthier. And if your not chewing you may get some tummy aches (especially something like cottage cheese, and if your already a bit lactose intolerant.)


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's cheap, and does the job. It is also damn convenient to eat before bed.



If someone thinks it to be gross to the palat why eat it. 

Protien powders tend to taste pretty good, mix with cold water. Quick, cheap , easy. If you like the taste of cottage cheese then by all means eat it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hmm yes proteins are digested in the stomach .. however cottage cheese isn't only protein.
> When you chew foods, you break down the wrappers surrounding that food, allowing your saliva to start breaking down carbohydrate bonds (which there are some in Cottage cheese), and your going to allow a better uptake of vitamins/minerals later on in the small intestines.
> Plus when you chew your food your making it easier on you digestive system which is just plain healthier. And if your not chewing you may get some tummy aches (especially something like cottage cheese, and if your already a bit lactose intolerant.)


I was just about to say this.  As you chew your food and it mixes with saliva it sends a signal to get the stomach ready to produce the appropriate digestive enzymes.  If you do not allow your body to produce the enzymes your body will use very little of that protein you are swallowing.  End result will be a very tiny percentage of the protein your body actually uses for muscle tissue.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> If someone thinks it to be gross to the palat why eat it.
> 
> Protien powders tend to taste pretty good, mix with cold water. Quick, cheap , easy. If you like the taste of cottage cheese then by all means eat it.



Whey protein digest very quickly, cottage cheese does not, that is why alot of people eat it before bed. Sometimes you have to make sacrifices and do things you don't want to make your best progress.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I was just about to say this.  As you chew your food and it mixes with saliva it sends a signal to get the stomach ready to produce the appropriate digestive enzymes.  If you do not allow your body to produce the enzymes your body will use very little of that protein you are swallowing.  End result will be a very tiny percentage of the protein your body actually uses for muscle tissue.



Are you sure about this? The body produces enzymes in just seconds when you chew something?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

In your mouth as you chew is when protein starts to breakdown.  Your saliva consists of amalyse, lysozyme, lipase and several other enzymes to break things down.  The signal is sent to your stomach and it then converts pepsinogen into pepsin.  This all happens as you are chewing your food.  Some people who don't chew their food and take their time actually end up with digestion issues and nutrient deficiencies.

Think about when you are chewing gum.  If you have not eaten in a while, you get hungry.  This is because it awakens your stomach and digestive system as it starts producing the enzymes.

There are many other steps to actually digesting protein but the reason we chew food is so your body can digest it properly.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 5, 2007)

...so I take it that means it's not recommended?


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm, I am aware of the processes you are explaining, but I was tought them in a different fashion.

It was to my knowledge that only carbohydrate digestion starts in the mouth with the help of digestive enzymes. Then the action of the esaphagous and stomach "loading" stimulates the stretch receptors and that signals the smooth muscle activation and release of digestive juices. I've learned from a couple profs that protein breakdown did not actually involve the mechanical process of chewing, and that you could technically just swallow the food, not that it would be pleasant, but that the digestive system could handle it fine.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Maybe they weren't referring to nutrient absorption but just "gross digestion".


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmm.....interesting, when I was researching digestion a while back, I heard all food starts breaking down with the saliva.

I don't think it's the chewing so much as the saliva breaking it down though.

Maybe you are right but either way, I would think something like cottage cheese needs to be mixed with saliva because it's not just protein.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hmmm.....interesting, when I was researching digestion a while back, I heard all food starts breaking down with the saliva.
> 
> I don't think it's the chewing so much as the saliva breaking it down though.
> 
> Maybe you are right but either way, I would think something like cottage cheese needs to be mixed with saliva because it's not just protein.



True.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for that piece of information.  I found a few interesting site that explains more on this: 
http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/yrdd/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/6100/1tamasAAproteins.html


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ha well thanks for the advice cottage cheese is out the door.  Must say I'm somewhat relieved.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2007)

Good stuff Jodi/fufu.  Informative.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks for that piece of information.  I found a few interesting site that explains more on this:
> http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/yrdd/
> http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/6100/1tamasAAproteins.html



Links look good. I'll have to read through them tommarow. Thanks.


----------

